# fur pulling on other rats?



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

my new addition spudgy has been the bestest friend with basil but has been kind of attacking pesto and pulling out his fur. no blood but I'm just worried. is this normal?


----------



## watry (Feb 14, 2013)

I have a similar experience (without the fighting) where one "over grooms" herself and her other buddy. It seems to be stress related in my case (they are my foster rats and I think she had a miscarriage or some sort of illness when her sister was having babies and she was being surrendered), so I would find ways to decrease stress and maybe increase their exercise. 

For my rats, offering more hiding places and having everyone "forage" for little treats can be a helpful supplement to any other mental stimulation that you offer them.

I haven't solved this problem with my rats yet, but I hope someone else can offer some advice. I separated my "fur chewer" from the mom and babies, and my "fur chewer" is half bald so it will take awhile to see any results from my efforts. When I met her on Saturday, she had a quarter sized patch of baldness and, by the time I took her home on Monday, her legs and half her stomach were bald...I don't think it is a health-concern but I wonder if it is a stress response of some sort. There also might be a possible genetic link as well, but I only assume that because chinchillas are known to chew fur due to stress or genetics (or both), so it could be similar in rats.


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

oh wow. my "fur puller" is only new and is still getting used to his surroundings, so hopefully it is only stress related and will stop soon. thanks


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

I believe it is a behavior called barbering. Some rats consistently do it, but some stop after their environment becomes less stressful. One of my girls barbered the other until the younger (being picked on) was big enough to keep her away. Perhaps it is an extension of power-grooming. Some rats do it to themselves, as well.


----------



## watry (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you for mentioning that some rats do it all the time. I know mine is doing it to herself... it is a very odd behavior but I hope she doesn't end up hurting herself.


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

Yes. It is my youngest who's getting the fur pulled out. He squeaks so much when spudgys doing it. I try to stop him and pesto tries to protect himself but he's too small. Hopefully when pesto grows bigger he'll be able to protect himself. It just makes me sad


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WittleWatWuv (Apr 13, 2014)

Sometimes Cassie and Is will get into a disagreement and Is will pull her fur out, when I used to have boys, Biscuit would randomly go up to the other boys and pull their fur out as well. Lol, but I don't think its considered normal, odd for sure when its done at random. But my rat does it so it shouldn't be anything to worry about


----------

